# BUCARAMANGA | Bonum de Mardel | 145m | 476ft | 36 fl | U/C



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Location:*









Dec. 1


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

Now they change the color and the name to Bonum de Mardel:



Sir.Kmilitus said:


> Ya aparece información oficial del poryecto* BONUM DE MARDEL.* Por cierto ya solicité cambio de titulo.


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

More renders:



Don Pacho said:


> *Bonum*
> *de Mardel*
> 
> 
> ...


January 15:



Sir.Kmilitus said:


> Por cierto, ya iniciaron obras Dde excavación en *BONUM*. Fotos Cortesía Mardel.


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

In short, says it is now 36 floors, the new height is 145m.



Don Pacho said:


> Los materiales que aparecen en los renders originales se mantienen de acuerdo a la última información de Mardel. Me imagino que la idea del acabado final sea similar a la torre Mardel que tiene un efecto metálico / futurista.
> Parece que se subieron mas niveles: tendrá 36 pisos.


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

January 20:



Don Pacho said:


> ​


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

*U/C,* February 5:



Don Pacho said:


> .​


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

February 21:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> 
> 
> Febrero 21, 2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

March 5:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> 
> 
> Marzo 5, 2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

A new nocturn render:



Sir.Kmilitus said:


> BONUM DE MARDEL
> *FOTORENDER NOCTURNO*​


March 22:



Sir.Kmilitus said:


> *LOTE TORRE DE VIVIENDA + SALA DE VENTAS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

March 27:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> 
> 
> Marzo 27, 2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

July 7:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> 
> 
> Julio 7, 2015
> ...


----------



## kaiharry12 (Jul 9, 2015)

I was hoping for an announcement that would just go on....:bash:


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

July 15:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> 
> 
> Julio 15, 2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

November 5:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> 
> 
> 11/5/2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

January 7:



BUCARITO1981 said:


> share image


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

February 8:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> *y Supermercados Mas Por Menos*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

July 27:



Don Pacho said:


> *Bonum de Mardel*
> Cabecera del Lano
> 
> 27 Julio 2016
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

September 23:



Don Pacho said:


> *Bonum de Mardel*
> Cabecera del Lano
> 
> 23 Septiembre 2016
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

This is a very good perspective:



Sir.Kmilitus said:


> BONUM DE MARDEL
> *Ubicación:* Cabecera del Llano
> *Construye:* Fénix Construcciones
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

Janaury 22:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> Cabecera del Lano
> 
> Enero 22, 2017
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

February 22:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> Cabecera del Lano
> 
> Febrero 22, 2017
> ...


​


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

March 25:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> Cabecera del Lano
> 
> Marzo 25, 2017
> ...





Don Pacho said:


> *Mas*
> *BONUM de Mardel*
> 
> Marzo 25, 2017
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

From local forum:



santotam said:


> https://twitter.com/carlosegs​


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 18:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> 
> Cabecera del Llano
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 28:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> 
> Cabecera del Llano
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

September 4:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> *Cabecera del Llano*
> 
> Septiembre 4, 2017
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

September 28:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> Cabecera del Llano
> 
> Septiembre 28, 2017
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

November 12:



Don Pacho said:


> *BONUM de Mardel*
> Cabecera del Llano
> 
> Noviembre 12, 2017
> ...


----------

